# Western Canadian IASCA Finals



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My shop (SoundsGood Auto) is hosting this event in Coquitlam, B.C. along with a triple point UASCi event on august 21st 2011.

IASCA section will have: idBL, SQC, IQC, Bass Boxing & Triple Crown

USACi will have: SQ, Mini & SPL

Everyone is welcome. More is better, most is best!

We will have plenty of prizes, contests & fun. 


Keith McCumber

soundsgoodauto.com

604-961-8626


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in! 

I also want to volunteer for any judging or backup you might need.


----------



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

sqcomp said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I also want to volunteer for any judging or backup you might need.


Why thank you. We would never say no to volunteers. We would welcome you with open arms and take you out for dinner.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be there. Keith puts on a great show.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Mike,

You showing up on Saturday or Sunday? I'd like to get together with you to see what Jim and I can do to help you prep and during judging of your T-Bird. I want to put some of the tips the Vanilla Gorilla gave me to use...

Keith,

I'd like to get your eyes on the amps that we have in the car. I'm sure Jim, Aaron, and I can get thing up and working right BUT, You being another DD dealer and this being our first installed pair of S2b's and the S4b, I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt to have another set of eye on what we have going on in the little car.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

sqcomp said:


> Mike,
> 
> You showing up on Saturday or Sunday? I'd like to get together with you to see what Jim and I can do to help you prep and during judging of your T-Bird. I want to put some of the tips the Vanilla Gorilla gave me to use...



Sunday Morning. Should be there around 8:00am. 

My car is fine for this season. I dont need help with anything.

Spend your time on your car. 

Thanks


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

SoundsGoodAuto said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My shop (SoundsGood Auto) is hosting this event in Coquitlam, B.C. along with a triple point UASCi event on august 21st 2011.
> 
> ...



Hey Keith, There are two Canadian Tire shops lited for Coquitlam.

Here are the two addresses: 

#1 1200 Seguin Dr, Coquitlam, BC (604) 527-8828 

#2 2850 Shaughnessy St, Port Coquitlam, BC V3C 6K5 CA (604) 468-6973 

Is the show at location #1 or #2?

Thanks.....


----------



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

ALL4SQ said:


> Hey Keith, There are two Canadian Tire shops lited for Coquitlam.
> 
> Here are the two addresses:
> 
> ...


#1 Mike, just like you )


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Great show! That Arc Audio SEMA boat was cool! So was the Clarion Eclipse.

So Keith, can I be an egotistical $hitbag and put "Western regional IASCA Amateur SQc champion" on my signature line?

Gotta give Mike Maltais props for wiping his butt with Bill Pleasnt's trophy. That was priceless!

So much for Rainbow...he he. 1st and 2nd place in USACi and IASCA were taken by guess what kind of speakers?


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Pics of the Arc Audio Boat??

Congrats to everybody!


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

SQComp. Congrats on your win.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd like to recognize my friend Drew Snapp who has a GREAT looking and sounding T-bird. He and I switched places with our results between USACi and IASCA Supermod Q and Amateur SQc.









^This is the only pic I have of drews car right off hand. That's Drew with the Black T-shirt at the back of the car. He's like a combination of Socrates and Harry Dunne (from Dumb and Dumber). Drew has a very esoteric philosophy and application when I comes to car audio. You're likely to start talking about horsepower in a small block 350 then a minute later talking about the attack properties of compression drivers directly relating to the size of the driver...blah blah blah...  

I'll try to get another couple pics of his car.

Drew Snapp, Bill Pleasant, Mike Peterson, and Randy St. Cyr. I'm missing a pro/am winner for SQ aren't I?

I wasn't the host/promoter. I think Moe and Keith should have the complete list.

It's the Easter region of Canada who is up next.


----------



## 1313fast (May 4, 2011)

How do you become a volunteer


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

????


----------



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

sqcomp said:


> Great show! That Arc Audio SEMA boat was cool! So was the Clarion Eclipse.
> 
> So Keith, can I be an egotistical $hitbag and put "Western regional IASCA Amateur SQc champion" on my signature line?
> 
> ...


John, you can put whatever you want beside your name on here. Unfortunately, it won't be the American Western Regional Finals, so it won't hold up to anyone in the know.

Hybrid Audio Technologies FTW!!! Your car sounds beautiful! I can't wait to hear your next change in your system to see what else can be improved to get you a higher score.

Thank you by the way for setting my Hybrids up for imaging. I received 9's across the board for that. This reminds me of why I love Team Hybrid. They just help, no matter who is competing against whom. It just doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

sqcomp said:


> ????


I was asked to not post the results until after the Eastern Finals on Sunday. As soon as I get the go-ahead, I'll post them here. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Did my quick tune actually help? You have some little tweaking to do I'm sure. I love the ease that the P99 gives you with on the fly tuning.

What ever happened with your alty?

...and it's 3 am Monday morning, WTF aren't the results posted?!? 

You're right, I can't say American Western Regional champion. Perhaps getting together with you, we can work out an American Western regionals for next year. We'll have to get with Moe and Scott on that. That may force us to do the show in Portland instead of Vancouver, WA.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's the result for the Canadian Championship


> OK HERE WE GO. I will only be listing the CANADIAN CHAMPION IN EACH CLASS. EACH SCORE WILL HAVE A "W" or a "E" beside the score.
> W= WEST WON and E= EAST WON
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.
> ...


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I so want a chance to compete against Blair Williams...

Unfortunately, I'll probably be judging at INAC instead of competing...


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I must say that was a great show this past weekend, amazing turnout of SQ competitors, awesome venue and great judges as well! Im happy to say that I walked home with 6 1st place trophies including triple crown and canadian amateur IQC and SQC champion!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

sqcomp said:


> I so want a chance to compete against Blair Williams...
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll probably be judging at INAC instead of competing...


What car and whats your system setup?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^It's moot really, the cars these days especially. Its a little Toyota Yaris though since you ask. I won't have time to compete anymore this year. 

Are you moving up to the pro/am class next year since you're a 4th year amateur?

As a good competitor though:

P-01
Bit One
(2) DD S2b
(1) DD S4b
HAT L641 pro SE 3 way
ML3800 sub

The only changes I'll make are in the physical setup of the drivers this off season (actually I've already started). I'll be wokring with two ideas, I'll be fabbing one setup and a friend from another shop will be fabbing up the alternate idea. Whoever sounds better, we'll go with that layout. I'll be able to audition the differences at CES.

At the Western finals, I showed up with a half constructed vehicle and a week old tune. We'll see if we can't do better than a 226. Don't think it was bad at all for my first competition ever.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

sqcomp said:


> ^It's moot really, the cars these days especially. Its a little Toyota Yaris though since you ask. I won't have time to compete anymore this year.
> 
> Are you moving up to the pro/am class next year since you're a 4th year amateur?
> 
> ...


 That sounds awesome man, I would love to see some pics of the car once its complete. Oh and to answer your question, after the world finals happen this coming march I will be retiring from competition all together as I have been doing it for nearly 10 years straight now. On a side note if you dont mind me asking, when you said "I so want a chance to compete against Blair Williams...", im curious to know how you know about me?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn! ten years? Why stop at this point? You've got a whole new crew of new competitors up and coming.


I simply saw the name and the score and wanted in on the fun, that's all.

Hopefully we have a chance to meet at SBN. First round of drinks is on me! I'll probably be cooking for Moe and Paul as well. Hopefully they'll have a more private get together that we can all mingle and chew on some finger food and have some grilled goodness...

Are you going to be at CES?


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

sqcomp said:


> Damn! ten years? Why stop at this point? You've got a whole new crew of new competitors up and coming.
> 
> 
> I simply saw the name and the score and wanted in on the fun, that's all.
> ...


Wont be going to ces, this year, but I will deffinatley see you at sbn. Whats your name btw?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

PM'd


----------

